# PMS?



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone get WORSE anxiety a few days before your period? I find that I get anxious and a little depressed/emotional which I am assuming is PMS. At one point I was taking celexia but felt I didn't need it anymore. I am wondering of others experiences with this and what has helped.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Laff,Absolutely, I went through the same thing. I think it is normal to go through mood changes because of your horomone levels being out of wack during this time. If it really concerns you, you may want to thing about getting back on something like Celexa for help. I have been on Celexa for 4 years now and don't think I would ever go off it unless it was to switch to something else. I figure if it makes me feel better, why not? I don't think there is much of a stigma anymore about people being on anti-depressents and personally I don't care what people think. I am much nicer to be around when on them. good luck to you. Mindy


----------



## 18336 (Feb 28, 2007)

absolutely- i go thru a gammet of symptoms starting on a 7 day count down 1st lack of tolerance for any fresh kids stupid people etc..then anxiety sore boobs, a day of exhaustion and 1 day of depression or sensitivity. i know my body like the back of my hand at this point, many years of watching and identifying my own patterns. i just use anti-anxiety med 10mlg librax low dose -only if i really really need to. otherwise i just cope the best i can. Sometimes just knowing whats going on with your body can calm the mind from thinking it is something worse, if this is new to you more recently remember the celexa was probably taking care of the symptoms a little, plus if you were on it for four years remember too that your body changes over the years. sore boobs used to be a teenage thing for me, and suddenly reappeared as a symptom about a year ago. so this could just be a new set of symptoms for you as you age. if you are still concerned talk to your ob-gyn they can be helpful with pms and helping to give choices.


----------

